
Dow slides after Apple delivers bombshell China warning - dmarchuk
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/01/03/investing/stock-market-today-apple-dow-jones/index.html
======
ainiriand
Maybe 1.3k euro iPhones were not a good idea after all.

